# Sarah's Dominant Saturday Night [Photo Shoot]



## Sarahdefense (Oct 20, 2012)

Hi Luvs-
    I just destroyed this week. 

   And I'm getting that sense of pure dominance that ensues when I hone in on a goal.

    Dominance.



 -Sarah


----------



## Sarahdefense (Oct 20, 2012)

*pics cont.*

More.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 20, 2012)

haha

i bet you are a trip to hang out with

pics are hot but im just blown away by the personality you show in your vids and pics

keep having fun


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 20, 2012)

Back and shoulders are killer! Keep up the hard work . . . and keep sharing the progress


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Oct 20, 2012)

Back is crazy thick..bet it get's peeled when you diet....


----------



## tallguy34 (Oct 21, 2012)

If that goal is to make all of us guys here on IM explode... Goal accomplished!


----------



## sscar (Oct 21, 2012)

very nice


----------



## dieseljimmy (Oct 21, 2012)

Sweet baby Jesus


----------



## ctr10 (Oct 21, 2012)

Sarah's all pumped up


----------



## Sarahdefense (Oct 21, 2012)

dieseljimmy said:


> Sweet baby Jesus



LOL I love that line.  I think IMF should have rate-a-pic feature - what do you guys think?


----------



## ebn2002 (Oct 21, 2012)

Sarahdefense said:


> LOL I love that line.  I think IMF should have rate-a-pic feature - what do you guys think?



ass 10
back 10
legs 8
abs 8


----------



## Sarahdefense (Oct 21, 2012)

ebn2002 said:


> ass 10
> back 10
> legs 8
> abs 8



LOL my ass is always at the top of the list


----------



## sohappy (Oct 22, 2012)

Dem shoulders


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 22, 2012)

Sarahdefense said:


> LOL I love that line.  I think IMF should have rate-a-pic feature - what do you guys think?



We did, but all we got was cawk pics


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 22, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> We did, but all we got was cawk pics


----------



## sscar (Oct 22, 2012)

ok tht back side is awesome


----------



## Curt James (Oct 22, 2012)

*MOAR!!!1! 
*


----------



## Sarahdefense (Oct 22, 2012)

Curt James said:


> *MOAR!!!1!
> *



What do you guys think about those bikini bottoms? They are quite form fitting


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 23, 2012)

Sarahdefense said:


> What do you guys think about those bikini bottoms? They are quite form fitting



werd, you got some booty going on!


----------



## REDDOG309 (Oct 23, 2012)

Sarahdefense said:


> What do you guys think about those bikini bottoms? They are quite form fitting



I think it's whats in the bikini bottoms that make them look so good.  Nice work Sarah.....


----------



## Sarahdefense (Oct 23, 2012)

*Happy Tuesday, Luvs.*

Happy Tuesday-
   The last 10 days have been haze of training, perfect eating, and of course, posing.  Glorious.

   I really wish my gym let me wear this training outfit - unfortunately, the college boys [it's college gym]
just can't handle it.

  Do you blame them?


----------



## Sarahdefense (Oct 23, 2012)

*Cont.*


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 29, 2012)




----------



## Valkyrie (Dec 29, 2012)

Oh shit.  This chick caused a ruckus in nation's rate my physique sub forum.  I  Don't remember deets.  She did NOT look like she used back then.  Def put on some size and thickness.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 29, 2012)

you aint got one pic posted


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 29, 2012)

her career is cool too.


----------



## SFW (Dec 29, 2012)

Sarah is amazing. Brains, brawn and beauty.


----------



## Valkyrie (Dec 29, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> you aint got one pic posted



Incorrect.
I think she looks good big progress since I saw her before.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 29, 2012)

i saw your original message
you edited it quickly
you didnt write it as a compliment
you are so fake


----------



## Valkyrie (Dec 29, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> i saw your original message
> you edited it quickly
> you didnt write it as a compliment
> you are so fake



Lolwut?  You don't know her history on the internet.  I'm pretty sure the story was she is not the girl in the pics or that's what went down on tnation.  Then I was looking at all the pics she posted and figured that story must have been wrong. I've been up all night I don't know why you assume the worst.  My first post was based off what I remembered

http://tnation.t-nation.com/free_on...g_performance_powerful/sexy_tough_new_to_site

Then as I was thinking about it and looking at her new pics it just doesn't jive.

I said she caused a shitstorm.  Its not like I said she was a bitch and it was based on shit that actually happened that I remember.  Get over yourself you're not the arbiter of reality.


----------



## Valkyrie (Dec 29, 2012)

There was another thread with a bunch of drama in the rate my physique forum I'm not going to look for it but that's where the shitstorm went down.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 29, 2012)

Agentyes said:


> Lolwut?  You don't know her history on the internet.  I'm pretty sure the story was she is not the girl in the pics or that's what went down on tnation.  Then I was looking at all the pics she posted and figured that story must have been wrong. I've been up all night I don't know why you assume the worst.  My first post was based off what I remembered
> 
> TESTOSTERONE NATION | Sexy. Tough. New to Site. - Page 1
> 
> ...



you had a diff original post you changed it
her facebook shows her coworkers and family


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 29, 2012)

^ actually is the official reality check at IM.


----------



## Valkyrie (Dec 29, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> ^ actually is the official reality check at IM.




Whose the cavity checker?


----------



## Valkyrie (Dec 29, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> you had a diff original post you changed it
> her facebook shows her coworkers and family



Yes I just said that.  I said my first post was based on what I remembered.  I was actually surprised to recognize someone.  The pics on tnat were weird everyone thought she was a troll that stole some chicks pictures her posts were WEIRD.  After what I first wrote I was looking at the pics she posted here and thought to myself'Hmn that nation stuff cannot be right' so I SLIGHTLY edited my original post.  Is that not allowed?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 29, 2012)

it is allowed
an would have been explained easily
"i didnt mean to be a douche, realized i could have made a mistake and changed it."
would have been the only logical response


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 29, 2012)

Agentyes said:


> Whose the cavity checker?


saney azza or the captn


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 29, 2012)

Agentyes said:


> Whose the cavity checker?




all the women on here are suspected of not having enough cavities.


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 29, 2012)

and it's DOMS that tells you it should be who's not whose


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 29, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> saney azza or the captn



Since when did Saney and I deserve to be lumped in with Azza?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 30, 2012)

you are not a registered proctologist
saney says man sex is ok
azza shows his asshole

cavity checkers


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 30, 2012)

Agentyes said:


> Lolwut?  You don't know her history on the internet.  I'm pretty sure the story was she is not the girl in the pics or that's what went down on tnation.  Then I was looking at all the pics she posted and figured that story must have been wrong. I've been up all night I don't know why you assume the worst.  My first post was based off what I remembered
> 
> TESTOSTERONE NATION | Sexy. Tough. New to Site. - Page 1
> 
> ...



after looking at the thread i'd say she didn't cause the shitstorm but rather walked into a nest of crazy, paranoid she-rats. can see why she didn't hang around. t nation = get your crazy on and not in a good way.


----------



## SFW (Dec 30, 2012)

I would like to wear sarahs bottoms around my face like a dust mask while strangling ShemaleAgentYes.


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 30, 2012)

did you see the pic at the top of the page on the link posted? very beautiful young woman.


----------



## longworthb (Dec 30, 2012)

SFW said:


> I would like to wear sarahs bottoms around my face like a dust mask while strangling ShemaleAgentYes.


I dunno bro those granny panties look big as shit. Good luck with that


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 30, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> you are not a registered proctologist
> saney says man sex is ok
> azza shows his asshole
> 
> cavity checkers



Can't argue with that I guess


----------



## Valkyrie (Dec 31, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> after looking at the thread i'd say she didn't cause the shitstorm but rather walked into a nest of crazy, paranoid she-rats. can see why she didn't hang around. t nation = get your crazy on and not in a good way.



WUT? It wasn't that thread.  I said there was another thread in the rate my physique forum.  The response from the girls was based on what happened in there. I really don't care I never said one word to her I just recognized her. 

You guys are SUCH FUCKING DRAMA QUEENS.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 31, 2012)

and you are an anonymous talking avi with a big mouth and no credibility who floats around criticizing and talking shit


----------



## ckcrown84 (Dec 31, 2012)

Half the threads I read lately are arguments... geesh

Sarah keep up the good work. Cincinnati is finally looking up for me! Definitely the pool of hedonism you described a while back!


----------



## Valkyrie (Dec 31, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> and you are an anonymous talking avi with a big mouth and no credibility who floats around criticizing and talking shit



You seem upset.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 31, 2012)

nope
im aways like this


----------



## fsoe (Dec 31, 2012)

12 yeard old boy , who thinks he is full grown - who lives on a message board --




KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> you are not a registered proctologist
> saney says man sex is ok
> azza shows his asshole
> 
> cavity checkers


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 31, 2012)

Agentyes said:


> WUT? It wasn't that thread.  I said there was another thread in the rate my physique forum.  The response from the girls was based on what happened in there. I really don't care I never said one word to her I just recognized her.
> 
> You guys are SUCH FUCKING DRAMA QUEENS.



oh really? this is Sarah's thread and in the TRAINING section not ag and still* YOU* felt the need to bring up some old drama from a place that doesn't mean shit here. btw i saw the comment before you changed it too. it did seem kinda catty. why not just say hello Sarah? not wow let me drag some old trouble up in your face from t nation?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 31, 2012)

fsoe said:


> 12 yeard old boy , who thinks he is full grown - who lives on a message board --



oh man you got me now

still no pictures in any of your logs though right?


Kinda hard to live aon a forum workin 60 hrs a week but ok


----------



## fsoe (Dec 31, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> oh man you got me now
> 
> still no pictures in any of your logs though right?
> 
> ...



11k post in less that 2 years - living on the board


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 31, 2012)

fsoe said:


> 11k post in less that 2 years - living on the board



IML is a great place to hang out


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 31, 2012)

fsoe said:


> 11k post in less that 2 years - living on the board



i dont have any real friends...i sit at home with my wife and kid...or with kid...dont party dont drink
just hang with my two littles and work...or workout
nice grudge you have over pointing out you give shit logs


----------



## Biggum (Jan 3, 2013)

Agentyes said:


> Lolwut?  You don't know her history on the internet.  I'm pretty sure the story was she is not the girl in the pics or that's what went down on tnation.  Then I was looking at all the pics she posted and figured that story must have been wrong. I've been up all night I don't know why you assume the worst.  My first post was based off what I remembered
> 
> TESTOSTERONE NATION | Sexy. Tough. New to Site. - Page 1
> 
> ...



HAHAHAHAHA. I don't know about Tnation but she is the real deal here. Just go to her website. She's a professional, straight-up, shit-kickin defense attorney. You can tell by pics (in clothes) on her website she's real and so is the size. She's got tons of youtube vids too. She's an awesome girl with a kick-ass personality to boot. She's always got some funny quip or tries to make your day brighter. Nuff said.


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 11, 2013)

Very impressive! Keep up the hard work!


----------

